# what to do next?? HELP, CONFUSED!!



## rysmomma (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I have posted on here before because my husband and I were going through rough times and we were separated for a few weeks. That was about four months ago. things were going great, but a few weeks ago, my husband started treating me bad, again. He would cut me off when talking to him, not listen, not help with our son when i'd ask, get really short with me, not want to spend any time with me. then, my birthday was a few days ago, and he did nothing for me, didn't even tell me happy birthday. and, when i mentioned it, he said it, but really rudely. then, the day after my birthday we were coming home from a friends house and we started talking about our relationship. he ended up telling me that he has loves me, but not in love, that he can't think of a happy moment, he wishes he would have been in other relationships sexually to explore more. i don't know what to do. he told me he does not want to leave or anything, he just has to figure out if he is happy. so, i am just sitting here thinking that i am not happy either, because of the way he has treated me. it hurts to think that the 3 1/2 years we have been together he cant think of a happy moment. he says he only married me because he wanted his first relationship to be the right one. i to was not happy in the past, but since we split before, then got back together i have decided to put effort in and make it work and he hasn't. things were good for a little bit, but he just started treating me bad again. i don't know if i should tell him to leave or if i should stick it out and see what happens. the way i see it is he can't seem to find any happiness from the past 3 1/2 years, will he ever?? thanks for listening.


----------



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

How often do you guys plan for magic moments where you surprise each other and give each other total unconditional love where you don't expect anything back?


----------

